# Leopard Gecko Wee!



## Lzzywhite (Feb 28, 2009)

I have had my leos for 2 months now, and both are growing, eating and shedding well, an both of them have developed nice fat tails.
My problem is i am just not sure about whether or not they wee!

I have read a lot of reports on different sites saying that the white part of the stool is the crystalized urine.
When one of my geckos passes his stool however, sometimes there is a stream of clear liquid that comes out at the same time.
So...as a newbie, I was hoping that somebody out here might be able to help me.
Is this normal? Is this just my gecko having a wee, or is this something more sinister that I should whisk him off to the vet about? Both the geckos have had a check up at the vet a few weeks after we got them, and he said they were doing well.

Any info wuold be greatly appreciated!
Many thanks!:2thumb:


----------



## moody232002 (Jan 5, 2009)

it sounds normal to me but i am no expert and i'm sure that people with more experience will correct me if i'm wrong.
mabee give the vet a ring and just ask for reasurance without incurring a consultation charge most vets will be happy to help


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

The white part is the urates (wee) and yes sometimes there is a runny bit that comes out with the poo, not sure what is but yes it is normal!!


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

It`s just the natural fluid that aids the poo on it`s, and through it`s, ahem ...passage!


----------



## Lzzywhite (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks very much everyone for your responses....I will rest easier now!!
Cheers all.


----------

